# EL / la agua



## Pedro79

No más eso...a veces me parece ser femenina y a veces masculino.

Ayúdenme, por fa'...


----------



## tonuco

Agua en realidad es femenino,pero para evitar la cacofonía (la agua) se usa en masculino

Prueba con el plural:las aguas y no los aguas

Espero haberte ayudado y que haya sido correcto

Alex


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

el agua es femenina. 

Es una de las cosas que más confunden a los que están aprendiendo español. Es femenina, pero como empieza por un vocal ("a") se dice *el agua*  , simplemente porque decir *la agua*  es bastante difícil y suena bastante feo.


----------



## Leopold

"agua" es un sustantivo femenino. Lleva el artículo "la", como todas las palabras femeninas. "la roja agua"

PERO, los sustantivos femeninos que entiezan con A tónica (agua, hacha, arca, etc) llevan, por cuestiones eufónicas, el artículo masculino "el" en singular.

el agua (roja)
el hacha (afilada)
el arca (nueva)

PERO: la abeja, la amiga, la alcantarilla... (porque la A no es tónica, no se acentúa en la pronunciación).

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## Karl(os)

Hola,

Creo que se dice _el_ agua, pero la palabra mantiene sus propiedades femeninas, tienes que decir, el agua frí*a*.  Suena mal decir la agua porque _la_ termina con *a* y _agua_ empieza con *a*, entonces se dice _el _agua.  Corrijame si no es correcto.


----------



## carbonemad

Es *el* agua, pero hay casos en los que hay que referirse a *ella* en femenino, por ejemplo: El agua de éste manantial es muy buena. Sí, ya *la* he probado, está muy buen*a. *Sin embargo se dice ést*e* agua, no ésta agua.
Te corrijo la frase:
No es más que eso...a veces me parece que es femenina y a veces masculino.
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Leopold

carbonemad said:
			
		

> Es *el* agua, pero hay casos en los que hay que referirse a *ella* en femenino, por ejemplo: El agua de éste manantial es muy buena. Sí, ya *la* he probado, está muy buen*a. *Sin embargo se dice ést*e* agua, no ésta agua.
> Te corrijo la frase:
> No es más que eso...a veces me parece que es femenina y a veces masculino.
> Espero haberte ayudado.



En realidad es "esta agua", en femenino y sin tilde.
El cambio de genero sólo se aplica al artículo definido singular.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## Pedro79

Okay, WOW.   

¡Qué rápido!  Y lo explicaron perfectamente.  Gracias.


----------



## esteban

Leopold said:
			
		

> "agua" es un sustantivo femenino. Lleva el artículo "la", como todas las palabras femeninas. "la roja agua"
> 
> PERO, los sustantivos femeninos que entiezan con A tónica (agua, hacha, arca, etc) llevan, por cuestiones eufónicas, el artículo masculino "el" en singular.
> 
> el agua (roja)
> el hacha (afilada)
> el arca (nueva)
> 
> PERO: la abeja, la amiga, la alcantarilla... (porque la A no es tónica, no se acentúa en la pronunciación).
> 
> Saludos,
> Leo


 

Hola Leo,

No te das cuenta del favor que me acabàs de hacer con tu pequena explicaciòn de la "a" (!pucha!, acabo de encontrar una excepciòn a tu regla  )
tònica. Ya habìa visto esta regla en alguna parte pero no la recordaba, y cada vez que me preguntaban: ?por qué se dice "el agua limpia"?, me perdìa en explicaciones enredadas y lograba incluso contradecirme a mì mismo encontrando contraejemplos como "la abeja".
Asì que gracias Leo.


----------



## carbonemad

Leopold, no estoy de acuerdo contigo, sorry, pero estoy casi 100% segura de que no se dice "esta agua". Lo correcto es este agua. Puedes comprobarlo en cualquier texto. Saludos !!


----------



## Leopold

http://lists.albura.net/efe.es/apuntes/2002-11/0607.html

Sólo a modo de referencia, carbonemad. 
Estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que se dice ahí. Y es cierto que las páginas de Google no son una buena referencia para la buena ortografía, sintaxis o morfología de ninguna lengua. Se trata de un caso de hipercorreccionismo (creo que se lo conoce así). Es bien cierto que mucha gente dice "de este agua no beberé" pero en realidad no es lo "normal", digamos, dentro de nuestro sistema lingüístico, ya que la A de "esta" se puede apoyar en "es-" evitando la cacofonía.

Por tanto, lo "correcto" (y restrictivo, claro está) es "esta agua". Igual que lo correcto es decir "la quiero" y no "le quiero". Que se use más o menos es ya otro cantar.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## crisstti

Se dice "esta agua", me parece que nunca he escuchado lo otro.


----------



## belén

Leopold said:
			
		

> http://lists.albura.net/efe.es/apuntes/2002-11/0607.html
> 
> Sólo a modo de referencia, carbonemad.
> Estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que se dice ahí. Y es cierto que las páginas de Google no son una buena referencia para la buena ortografía, sintaxis o morfología de ninguna lengua. Se trata de un caso de hipercorreccionismo (creo que se lo conoce así). Es bien cierto que mucha gente dice "de este agua no beberé" pero en realidad no es lo "normal", digamos, dentro de nuestro sistema lingüístico, ya que la A de "esta" se puede apoyar en "es-" evitando la cacofonía.
> 
> Por tanto, lo "correcto" (y restrictivo, claro está) es "esta agua". Igual que lo correcto es decir "la quiero" y no "le quiero". Que se use más o menos es ya otro cantar.
> 
> Saludos,
> Leo



Hola Leo,

El link no me funciona. ¿Serías tan amable de revisarlo a ver si tiene algún error?

Gracias 
The Bee


----------



## Leopold

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...002-11/0607.html+"esta+agua"+ortografía&hl=en

A ver si éste funciona.

Leo


----------



## lizy

En la polémica "este cross: )/estatick: )" agua, me pongo del lado de Leo.

La regla es muy sencilla: todos los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por A tónica llevan el artículo determinado (el) o indeterminado (un) en masculino. Pongo algunos ejemplos con la sílaba tónica subrayada:

El águila (fem.)
El agua (fem.)
El aula (fem.)
El hacha (fem.)

Por el contrario, los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por A átona llevan el artículo femenino:

La amiga
La araña
La habitación
La abogada

La regla sólo vale para los singulares, porque los plurales son siempre regulares:

El águila / Las águilas
El agua / Las aguas

A pesar de la excepción que he explicado al principio, los sustantivos del primer grupo también se comportan como todos los demás cuando llevan delante otro tipo de determinantes (indefinidos, demostrativos, etc.). Más ejemplos:

El aula / Esta aula / Aquella aula
El hacha / Estas hachas / Aquella hacha

Sin embargo, en España la mayoría de los hablantes no hacen caso de esta excepción aunque tengan un nivel cultural alto y dicen: Este aula o aquel águila, aunque no es gramaticalmente correcto.


----------



## saramar

lizy said:
			
		

> En la polémica "este cross: )/estatick: )" agua, me pongo del lado de Leo.
> 
> La regla es muy sencilla: todos los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por A tónica llevan el artículo determinado (el) o indeterminado (un) en masculino. Pongo algunos ejemplos con la sílaba tónica subrayada:
> 
> El águila (fem.)
> El agua (fem.)
> El aula (fem.)
> El hacha (fem.)
> 
> Por el contrario, los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por A átona llevan el artículo femenino:
> 
> La amiga
> La araña
> La habitación
> La abogada
> 
> La regla sólo vale para los singulares, porque los plurales son siempre regulares:
> 
> El águila / Las águilas
> El agua / Las aguas
> 
> A pesar de la excepción que he explicado al principio, los sustantivos del primer grupo también se comportan como todos los demás cuando llevan delante otro tipo de determinantes (indefinidos, demostrativos, etc.). Más ejemplos:
> 
> El aula / Esta aula / Aquella aula
> El hacha / Estas hachas / Aquella hacha
> 
> Sin embargo, en España la mayoría de los hablantes no hacen caso de esta excepción aunque tengan un nivel cultural alto y dicen: Este aula o aquel águila, aunque no es gramaticalmente correcto.


Hola, totalmente de acuerdo, yo incluso una vez hice una consulta a la RAE para que me confirmaran que era correcto esta agua frente a este agua, porque la verdad es que se suele utilizar más la segunda (Hay incluso una broma con el equipo de futbol de Bucarest, el "Este agua" (Steaua)  jeje)
Saludos
Sara


----------



## Bilingüe

I'm a bit confused, why AGUA ( femenine noun) goes with the masculine article EL and not with the femenine Article LA why???
Answers in English please!


----------



## Cracker Jack

With agua, there is a special rule that governs it. The accent in agua is in the first syllable. That is why, the noun determiner preceding it is not ''la'' but ''el.'' But it is considered a feminine noun. Therefore, all adjectives describing it should be in feminine form.

agua *limpia*
agua *sucia*
agua *bendita*
agua *salada*

If the noun begins with ''ha,'' this rule also applies. Other feminine nouns or nouns in feminine gender which are accented on the first syllable and carry the ''el'' noun determiner are:

el aula
el alma 
el águila
el hacha

However, in the plural form, these carry the determiner ''las''

las aulas
las almas
las águilas
las hachas


----------



## Talant

Hi

Another thread dedicated to this rule:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=71289


----------



## Outsider

This has been discussed here a few times, but one more explanation can't hurt. 

Perhaps it's best to think that the article _la_ changes to _el_ before words that begin with stressed _a-_ or stressed _ha-_. This is for euphonic reasons, to avoid having an _a_ sound followed by another _a_ sound, but it does not change the gender of the word.


----------



## Bilingüe

Thanks Kaia, I did find the thread about Agua but unfortunatelly it's not in English, therefore I'm stuck!


----------



## mhp

Bilingüe said:
			
		

> Thanks Kaia, I did find the thread about Agua but unfortunatelly it's not in English, therefore I'm stuck!


 Some people give some reasons based on pronunciation of two successive a’s. But that is not true. The real reason is historic and has to do with the evolution of the language.  Spanish, like any other language has exceptions that have to be learned by foreign speakers, as well as, the native speakers.

  However, you are in luck in this case. There is a rule

  If a famine word starts with a stressed “a” sound then it is used with article “el” but otherwise follows all other rules:
  El agua (fría)
  Las aguas (frías)
  Esta agua (fría)

  Some other nouns that follow this rule: águila, agua, aula, hacha, ama...


----------



## Calario

Don't forget this:
El agua   La agua  
Un agua  Una agua  
El águila  La águila  
Un águila  Una águila


----------



## Bilingüe

Mhp: Thanks a lot!


----------



## mhp

Welcome. Thank you Calario for correcting me about not mentioning un/una.


----------



## Cracker Jack

mhp said:
			
		

> Some people give some reasons based on pronunciation of two successive a’s. But that is not true. The real reason is historic and has to do with the evolution of the language. Spanish, like any other language has exceptions that have to be learned by foreign speakers, as well as, the native speakers.


 
I am a learner of Spanish language and I am interested about the historic reason that is identified with the evolution of Spanish language.  Can you please share with us this bit, in reference to the rule behind el agua, aside from the accentuation of the first syllable?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Outsider

mhp said:
			
		

> Some people give some reasons based on pronunciation of two successive a’s. But that is not true.


I suppose you mean me! Please read what I wrote more carefully. It's not just the successive sounds that matter. It's whether the second _a_ is stressed or not.


----------



## mhp

I'm sorry outsider. I really posted this before reading any other posts. I was talking about my own Spanish teacher who gave me that explanation. Later I found out that her explanation was not the whole story. I'm really sorry if what I said contradicted your post.


----------



## Outsider

Well, you are certainly right to point out that it's not just having an _a_ followed by another that matters. E.g.,

_El agua, las aguas_, *but* _la amiga, las amigas_.


----------



## mhp

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> I am a learner of Spanish language and I am interested about the historic reason that is identified with the evolution of Spanish language.  Can you please share with us this bit, in reference to the rule behind el agua, aside from the accentuation of the first syllable?  Thanks in advance.


Perhaps someone has a reference for you. A quick search on Google turned up this

*QUESTION*:  Why is the masculine definite article used for nouns beginning with stressed _a_, e.g., _el agua_, but _las aguas_; _el águila_, _las águilas_, etc.?

First, students must realize that it is not the masculine definite article.  Rather, it is the first half of what came to be the feminine article from the Latin demonstrative pronoun, the second half of which merged or blended with the stressed _a_ of the noun, as follows:
ILLA AQUA > _ila agua_ > _ela agua_ > _elaagua_ > _el agua_
In the plural, the *-s impeded the merger of the two vowels, but the initial vowel of this article was dropped, leaving it monosyllabic (of one syllable), like the singular:

ILLAS AQUAS > _ilas aguas_ > _elas aguas_ > _(e)las aguas_ > _las aguas_

Thus, if students realize that historically this is not the masculine definite article, they will not confuse the gender of the noun when modifying it, i.e., el agua pura, not *el agua puro (unlike el poema épico, un poeta famoso, etc.).


----------



## Cracker Jack

Wow, thanks a lot mhp.  That was brilliant.  My Spanish professors at Instituto Cervantes never taught me that.  But the evolution scheme showing the contraction of the article noun combination says it all.

It's probably patterned after these changes because Spanish is a Romance Language. There are other changes that are associated with evolution from Latin source.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Outsider

For those who know a little French, it might be enlightening to remember that in that language articles also change according to the first sounds of the following word. For example, _eau_ is feminine, and the default feminine singular article is _la_, but one says _l'eau_, because the noun begins with a vowel. In French, however, this applies regardless of the particular vowel, and whether or not it is stressed.


----------



## ampurdan

I've read RAE's explanation and agrees with MHP's.

However:


			
				Calario said:
			
		

> Un águila  Una águila


 
Es más común "un águila" (apócope del artículo indefinido), pero "una águila" también es correcto. En cualquier caso, las razones de la apócope son distintas del uso del artículo femenino (sic) "el".

There's no need to resort to French, Outsider (where also "ma" changes to "mon" before a vowel sound: mon amie), English indefinite article is "a" before a consonantal sound and "an" before a vocalic sound. In fact, this last form is closer to the original article in Old English "an", akin to Old and Modern German "ein" and Latin "unus" (Merriam-Webster).


----------



## adsanchez

Extracto del diccionario panhispánico de dudas:
*agua*. *1.* ‘Sustancia líquida inodora, incolora e insípida en estado puro’. Este sustantivo es femenino. Al comenzar por /a/ tónica, exige el uso de la forma _el_ del artículo definido si entre ambos elementos no se interpone otra palabra pero los adjetivos deben ir en forma femenina: _«Podía verse a lo lejos el agua clara»_ (Regás _Azul_ [Esp. 1994]). En cuanto al artículo indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena _una,_ hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada _un_ _«Se internaron en un agua muy mansa»_ (Villena _Burdel_ [Esp. 1995]). Lo mismo ocurre con los indefinidos _alguno_ y _ninguno: algún agua,_ _ningún agua_. El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: _esta agua, toda el agua, mucha agua,_ etc. Con el diminutivo _agüita_ deben usarse las formas _la_ y _una,_ pues el acento ya no recae en la /a/ inicial: _«La “agüita de panela”_ [...] _no sustituye a la leche»_ (Traversa _Cine_ [Arg. 1984]); _«Te vas a tomar una agüita de ortiga con cinamón»_ (Gamboa _Páginas_ [Col. 1998]).


----------



## theokris

lizy said:


> En la polémica "este cross: )/estatick: )" agua, me pongo del lado de Leo.
> 
> La regla es muy sencilla: todos los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por A tónica llevan el artículo determinado (el) o indeterminado (un) en masculino. Pongo algunos ejemplos con la sílaba tónica subrayada:
> 
> El águila (fem.)
> El agua (fem.)
> El aula (fem.)
> El hacha (fem.)
> 
> Por el contrario, los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por A átona llevan el artículo femenino:
> 
> La amiga
> La araña
> La habitación
> La abogada
> 
> La regla sólo vale para los singulares, porque los plurales son siempre regulares:
> 
> El águila / Las águilas
> El agua / Las aguas
> 
> A pesar de la excepción que he explicado al principio, los sustantivos del primer grupo también se comportan como todos los demás cuando llevan delante otro tipo de determinantes (indefinidos, demostrativos, etc.). Más ejemplos:
> 
> El aula / Esta aula / Aquella aula
> El hacha / Estas hachas / Aquella hacha
> 
> Sin embargo, en España la mayoría de los hablantes no hacen caso de esta excepción aunque tengan un nivel cultural alto y dicen: Este aula o aquel águila, aunque no es gramaticalmente correcto.




Entonces se trata de un condicionamiento fonologico , no? Y la regla que se aplica es lexica o postlexica?


----------



## jolurono

Muchas gracias. Como seria entonces para el caso de latinoamerica que muchas veces castellaniza palabras como por ejemplo BLACKBERRY, en este tipo de casos es "EL blackberry" o "LA blackberry". Gracias de nuevo por la atencion prestada.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Es un poco largo pero en este enlace al DPD se explican las reglas:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=el

Saludos


----------



## theokris

Muchas gracias


----------



## mefistico

Leopold said:


> http://lists.albura.net/efe.es/apuntes/2002-11/0607.html
> 
> Sólo a modo de referencia, carbonemad.
> Estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que se dice ahí. Y es cierto que las páginas de Google no son una buena referencia para la buena ortografía, sintaxis o morfología de ninguna lengua. Se trata de un caso de hipercorreccionismo (creo que se lo conoce así). Es bien cierto que mucha gente dice "de este agua no beberé" pero en realidad no es lo "normal", digamos, dentro de nuestro sistema lingüístico, ya que la A de "esta" se puede apoyar en "es-" evitando la cacofonía.
> 
> Por tanto, lo "correcto" (y restrictivo, claro está) es "esta agua". Igual que lo correcto es decir "la quiero" y no "le quiero". Que se use más o menos es ya otro cantar.
> 
> Saludos,
> Leo




Me parece una excelente solución la tuya, es decir, *que la prioridad la tenga la morfología siempre y cuando no devenga en cacofonía*. Tu respuesta provee incluso la solución a la pregunta por la cual ingresé a este hilo: había escuchado en un aviso publicitario que decían "la única agua" y creí que estaba mal. Ahora pienso que está bien, porque en este caso se puede respetar la morfología de "agua" sin que suene feo ya que "única" es esdrújula, por lo que no se produce una cacofonía. Gracias.


----------

